# John Deere 5510 won't start



## vicki (Aug 25, 2007)

The tractor would start but there was no power. When you moved the hand throttle up or down, there was no change in the engine speed. It basically just idled everywhere. When you moved the hand throttle, the arm on the side of the engine would move back and forth. We changed the water separator filter and open the drain next to the fuel tank and some water came out there. We have primed the filter with the key on but it won't start and keep running. We have gotten it to start, but it's like it is not getting fuel or flooding itself out. Can anybody help us? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Vicki! Sorry to hear you are having trouble with your tractor. 

This problem could have a number of causes but I would suggest trying to eliminating them from the tank on up to the injector. Ensure the fuel vent line is clear (some tanks may have a vent through the fuel cap). 

I would check the in tank fuel pickup to ensure nothing is restricting or blocking it. Remove the fuel hose from the tank to the injector pump and blow some compressed air through it or at least remove the fuel line at the injector pump and blow air back through it into the fuel tank. 

Next try loosening the fuel line conncector nuts at each fuel injector back each connector nut all the way off and have someone crank the engine over until you get a good solid and consitent spray from each injector. (hopefully this will blow out any blockage in the fuel injector lines. Retighten fuel line connectors. 

If none of these steps works, I am afraid that you may have a problem with the fuel injector pump. IF this is the case, you can remove the pump and either have it rebuilt or exchange for a rebuilt pump. 

The fact that the fuel injector pump throttle arm is working to full range and the engine is not responding is not a good sign for the injector pump. IF you can obtain access to the engine air intake manifold downstream from the air filter and spray some WD-40 (absolutel NOT ether) and the engine revs up when you spray it in the intake after the above steps; this would pretty well point to the injector pump. In the mean time try the above steps and lets cross the injector pump bridge when you get to it. 

When was the last time the engine was running normally and what were you doing with the tractor when you first noticed the problem?

Good luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## vicki (Aug 25, 2007)

I bought this tractor used from a John Deere dealership in Tennessee and had it shipped to Colorado. The dealership said it was working properly when it left their yard. It sat in a semi trailer for 1 week before arriving in Colorado. We obtained an operator's manual for it and attempted to use it about 1 week after it arrived in Colorado. At that point it would start and run but no faster than idle speed. This tractor only has 1400 hours on it. Thanks for responding. Vicki


----------

